# My name is Pinky Whitehead and I am a bad goat.



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I had to be removed from the fence (head stuck) 3 times in 2 days. Now I have to wear this ugly hat. Mom says it's for my own good. Especially since I fight like the dickens when she has to get me unstuck from the fence. She also says it is the hat or the sale barn...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She looks all proud of her nifty new hat!


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

We’ve had to do that before!
Very stylish. Nicer than ours.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol lol CROWNED THAT QUEEN! LOL LOL how cute! Even in her picture you can see ATTITUDE! LOL LOL


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That little face, what an absolute cutie! Looks like she has the "sorry, not sorry" attitude. LOLOL


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She's so cute! You could always get her horns removed at the vet's?


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Our two horned kinders used to get stuck in the fence ALL THE TIME!!
They eventually learned how to get out by themselves. Now we have different fencing, but they still thankfully know how to get out of it when their heads are stuck. Hopefully yours will learn how to get out themselves! I can’t say we haven’t had to use the wire cutters to free them before..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those wedge shaped heads get stuck in so many places! Add horns and more stuckedness. Bad goatie goat.

I love the hat! And what a beautiful doe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nice hat. Destiny gets her legs stuck in really tight spaces. But not had a head yet.:clever:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ugh I have a 10 week old boer that gets her head soooo stuck. Her little horns are just growing like crazy! But their not big enough to put a hat on her yet. Luckily I put her in a different pen with bigger fence squares. Hopefully she will restrain herself from getting stuck.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Good thing she's so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunce hat, LOL.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I know this is an older thread, but I was wondering how well the hat worked? Did she keep it on or did it drive her crazy? I've got a doe that has the perfect size and shaped head that she gets it hung in the fence several times a week and I was thinking about doing something like this but didn't know how successful it would be.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have done this before and I leave it on until it wears off. Pinky's hat's duct tape rotted and broke sometime between Thanksgiving and Christmas. For now, the habit is broken. We'll see if she's goes back to it. I had one doe that I kept a piece of PVC on every summer, I don't know what greenery inspired her but early each summer she would become determined to get in the runoff ditch and wiggle her way under the fence. By mid-fall whatever it was wasn't an issue. She lives about 5 miles from here now and never even tries to get out or through the fence. 
I have never used it on a young doe whose horns were still in rapidly growing stage, I don't know if that would affect them.
Short of dehorning, this can help keep them safe. When I have the herd all together, a doe in the fence is a rape and trauma victim. A bottom of the pecking order doe can get beat half to death. In Louisiana, my worst worry was heatstroke/dehydration if they did it while I was at work (12-14 hour shifts).
Pinky is busy with a baby Pinky (a boy - Pinko?) and with trying to snarf down as much goat block as she can chew off at a time while also keeping everyone else from getting any. She butted a chicken the other day that had dared to approach "her" goat block. If she gets stuck in the fence, well, I still have the blue hat and lots of gorilla tape...


----------



## EveLa (Jan 27, 2021)

LOL Too Cute!! My Joy was getting stuck so I wrapped wire on the fence itself, it worked!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Duct tape and bailing wire.....a farmer's best friends!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

We are now running on tiewraps and gorilla tape...with a leetle bit of baling twine!


----------



## Judy/Ron (Jan 13, 2021)

alwaystj9 said:


> I had to be removed from the fence (head stuck) 3 times in 2 days. Now I have to wear this ugly hat. Mom says it's for my own good. Especially since I fight like the dickens when she has to get me unstuck from the fence. She also says it is the hat or the sale barn...
> View attachment 187227


----------



## Judy/Ron (Jan 13, 2021)

Well Miss Pinky.. You have done it to yourself... Stay away from those fences, they're nothing but trouble for you.. Mom is tired of being bruised on the shins and having to rescue you. So listen to your MOM!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Dunce hat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:crazy::haha:


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks i have not laughed that hard for a long time


----------

